# 3000 PaulsfromItaly



## ElaineG

Didn't we just do this, mate? Well it's all still true.  Thanks for all the help, the support, and the silly signatures.

Congrats, Paul!


----------



## sabrinita85

*

 C O N G R A T U L A Z I O N I 


P A U L

 


!
!!!
!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!
!!!
!
*
* 
*​


----------



## lsp

Paul, maybe... but from Italy??? I still have my suspicions.  Seriously, your posts really make a difference here. Thank you for sharing.
Miss L


----------



## _forumuser_

Auguri Paul, altri 3000 di questi post! 

_FU_


----------



## Necsus

*   CONGRATSPFI !!!   *​


----------



## Poianone

There are 3000 intelligent, precious, sharp and precise posts from an intelligent, precious, sharp and precise person, who offers its priceless support to this beauty forum! 
* Thank you Paul!!!! *​


----------



## aslan

Auguri Paul, per tutti ...


----------



## Eugin

*Congratulazioni*, Paolo, e grazie mille per i tuoi meravigliosi posts!!!  

Keep them coming!!!!  

All the best for you!!


----------



## TimeHP

Bravo! Congratulazioni...


----------



## shamblesuk

Well done Paul, half the time I can't tell whether your English or Italian your English is that good.

Lee


----------



## Nunty

I join the nonbelievers. From Italy? Really?
Thank you for thousands and thousands of interesting and helpful posts.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thanks a loot, matez...sory forr me speling mstakes but it's had to type propperly when you're  movved to tearrs...


----------



## Frenko

Paulfromitaly said:


> Thanks a loot, matez...sory forr me speling mstakes but it's had to type propperly when you're  movved to tearrs...


 

...ah! Auguri


----------



## rocamadour

*Scusa il ritardo... *

Happy Postiversary  Paul!!!
​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao, amico.  Complimenti e grazie!  

Elisabetta


----------



## Saoul

Oh cavolo, e questo thread dov'era? Cavolo Paul, che dire... grazie mille di tutto.   
Soprattutto, tanti tanti tanti complimenti.
Saoul


----------



## Akire72

Bah, sono più in ritardo di Saoul, non ho parole di commento per me stessa. Grazie di esistere in questo forum, c'è bisogno di "witty people" come te!!!


----------

